# SCHEME Rekursiver aufruf.



## Mikrowelle (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Funktion "karten-erkennung" die gute arbeit tut

```
(define (karten-erkennung karten-anzahl karten-form karten-fühlung karten-farbe  x)
 
      (show-set-card (karten-anzahl (caar x))(karten-form (cadar x)) (karten-fühlung  (caddar x)) (karten-farbe (car(cdddar  x)))))
```

Dabei ist x eine Liste von Listen.
Hier wird das erste element genommen aufgesplitet und weiter gereicht alles gut.

Nun möchte ich gern Rekursiv folgendes lösen.
Nach dem das erste Element abgearbeitet wurde soll das zweite genommen werden usw. bis die liste von listen leer ist.

Ansich muss da das hier rein
	
	
	



```
(karten-erkennung karten-anzahl karten-form karten-fühlung karten-farbe  (cdr x))
```
cdr x würde dafür sorgen die die Funktion mit der selben Liste ausser dem ersten Element aufgerufen wird.
Doch egal wie ich es mache, es kommt zu Fehlern. 

Kann wer Helfen?


----------



## deepthroat (10. Januar 2011)

Mikrowelle hat gesagt.:


> Nun möchte ich gern Rekursiv folgendes lösen.
> Nach dem das erste Element abgearbeitet wurde soll das zweite genommen werden usw. bis die liste von listen leer ist.
> 
> Ansich muss da das hier rein
> ...


Wie machst du es denn?

Wie lauten die Fehler?

Gruß


----------

